# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  Zip2JPEG

## BenJones

Hi this is a small tool I made to allow you to hide zip files inside JPEG files. You can then view the file in any image viewer. The zip file can also be viewed by opening in your zip prohram such as overachiever or win zip.

Included is an example you just need to run the batch file.

Anyway hope you find the code us full.

Comments welcome.

----------

